# Crypt Growth With Aquasoil



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

This may just be my experience however figured I would share. Several months ago I made the decision to go from my longtime favorite blasting grit substrate with oscomote plus root tabs to a more conventional ada aquasoil. I have noticed very dismal growth in comparison between the two. At first I simply assumed it had to do with transition the plants had experienced but now nearly 5 months later. I am left wishing I had never made the change. Especially considering the cost I will be going back to blasting grit on my next tank.

C. Lutea and C. Parva are the two biggest issues. My lutea use to grow literally out of control. I had to thin it out every month. My parva was actually growing in nice and thick and putting out a new leaf every other week. Now both of these plants barely grow putting out a new leaf once a month at best.

My theory is it either has to do with the crypts preferring the harder water as opposed to the softer water or simply that I had so much oscomote in my tank that they were producing adequate nutrients to the plant and aquasoil is just not keeping up. Anyone else care to share there experience or suggestions that might be causing my slower growth?


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

How long have they been in the Aquasoil?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Are you dosing at all? Did you use powersand?


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

WeedCali said:


> How long have they been in the Aquasoil?


It has been nearly 6 months now.


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

AaronT said:


> Are you dosing at all? Did you use powersand?


I am dosing micros no macros though. I have yet to get my co2 tank filled once I do so I am going to start dosing macros with the EI method as I have in past tanks. I did not use any powersand. Would that have made a difference? What purpose does the powersand serve?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Justindew said:


> I am dosing micros no macros though. I have yet to get my co2 tank filled once I do so I am going to start dosing macros with the EI method as I have in past tanks. I did not use any powersand. Would that have made a difference? What purpose does the powersand serve?


I asked because the osmocote is dosing macros right at the roots, where Crypts take them the most. Powersand has a lot of nutrients for the roots initially (first 3 months or so) and also ADA recommends using their root fertilizers for Crypts such as multibottom and / or ironbottom. It's no wonder they aren't growing as fast if they don't have the macros they once did. You could always put some osmocote tabs underneath your current setup. Just make sure to bury them well.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Without nutrients you won't see much growth. The best mediums I've seen have been actual soil. I've seen some poor growth in tanks that I rarely dose ferts.

-Gordon


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

AaronT said:


> I asked because the osmocote is dosing macros right at the roots, where Crypts take them the most. Powersand has a lot of nutrients for the roots initially (first 3 months or so) and also ADA recommends using their root fertilizers for Crypts such as multibottom and / or ironbottom. It's no wonder they aren't growing as fast if they don't have the macros they once did. You could always put some osmocote tabs underneath your current setup. Just make sure to bury them well.


Thanks for the great advice. I don't know why that never dawned on me. Would it be better to use the oscomote tabs or to actually dose macros into the water column? As I know Crypts are big root feeders. If I am better off using the tabs that bums me out because I left the blasting sand because I got sick of removing damn oscomote balls.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Justindew said:


> Thanks for the great advice. I don't know why that never dawned on me. Would it be better to use the oscomote tabs or to actually dose macros into the water column? As I know Crypts are big root feeders. If I am better off using the tabs that bums me out because I left the blasting sand because I got sick of removing damn oscomote balls.


It's better to feed them at the roots. You don't have to use the Osmocote type. Seachem makes root tabs and the ADA ones are pretty nice too and they just dissolve without leaving the little balls everywhere. Dosing the water column will work too, but you'll notice a greater effect on Crypts using the root tabs.


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Aaron hopefully this solves my problems.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Justindew said:


> Thanks Aaron hopefully this solves my problems.


Sure thing. I'm certain it will help. Just be aware that any type of root fertilizer is meant to break down slowly so plan ahead and don't move things around too much for a couple of months between applications and it should keep the ferts down at the roots and not in the water column where you may or may not want them.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Justin - I developed an Organic Root Cap http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...sion/157274-wanted-plant-product-testers.html

The project was to show people that we can grow aquarium plans by organic means vs using processed chemical caps.

I do NOT sell these at this time. I do have 24 left if you'll cover the shipping there are yours.


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

DogFish2.0 said:


> Justin - I developed an Organic Root Cap http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...sion/157274-wanted-plant-product-testers.html
> 
> The project was to show people that we can grow aquarium plans by organic means vs using processed chemical caps.
> 
> I do NOT sell these at this time. I do have 24 left if you'll cover the shipping there are yours.


Very generous of you dogfish however I ended up making my own. Opting to go with a mts/ei filled capsule. I have already noticed quite afew of my plants perking up. I have two new submersed grown leaves already on my c flamingo. Which is very promising starting to think once it is properly acclimated it is a fast grower as far as crypts go anyway.


----------

